# Beckhoff TwinCat3 and C++



## kshimels (9 Juli 2019)

I use Beckhoff Twincat3 v3.1.4022.30. I want to use some c++ Code in my Project. C++ Icon does not allow me to start c++.
A Beckhoff Webinar states a must use another Version of Microsoft Visual Studio, like 2013 Ultimate. I use the Standard 2013 Shell included
with Beckhoff Install. 

Looks like any Pro, Premium, Ultimate Version of MVS you must pay for.

I have no Problem paying for an advanded Version. But only if I have to.

Can I use free Version of MVS and c++ with Beckhoff ?

Thanks !!


----------



## oliver.tonn (9 Juli 2019)

Yes, you have to use a different version. The shell wasdesigned from Microsoft, so other companies could use the Visual Studio IDE fortheir own languages, but doesn't contain any MS language functionality like C or C++. The only other thing you can try is the VS community version, but I'mnot sure if it will work. This version is free under certain conditions.


----------



## MasterOhh (9 Juli 2019)

You can use the Community Version of Visual Studio. Just create a Microsoft Account and you can download the newest VS Community Edition (or older ones) for free.
Make sure, when you install VS that you select the C++ feature as well (it is not selected by default). 
https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/vs/community/

I am using VS 2015 Community Edition and have Access to C++ in TC3.
You might have to activate an licence for C++ in TC3 (TE1210 or TE1300 ?). I haven't used C++ in any of my projects so far, so I'm not sure.

Follow the instructions in the Beckhoff InfoSys to get started.


----------

